# Heffner, 6 months, wander in the woods



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

small collision









you cant see me!


















all legs!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

stick said:


>


Anyone else think in this pic he has the head of a cat.. :lol:

Looks like this puppy should be called the Demolition dog..


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lovely pics, wouldnt like to meet him on a dark night tho


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aww I love him!!! He is gorg!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

SO nice to see that free and so wild face, running so fast as wind.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, lovely pictures and what a beautiful looking boy, I think it's the first time I've seen a Brindle bull Mastiff. wayne.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He is beautiful!


----------

